# New at this



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

It took me while to figure out how to post so we now all know that I'm technologically challenged. I am hoping to find a programmer who is an expert with AMX and Vantage. I have a home theatre and distributed audio as well as some other features but I am not all that thrilled with how it looks or works. I need an interface that is idiot proof.

I hope that I can contribute to this forum but that may be a reach. Anyway, I look forward to reading and trying to pick up some knowledge. Thanks, Marc


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Marc,

I used to work for a company in Tucker called LMI, Inc. in their Home Solutions division. I believe that they were doing AMX programming. It's been a couple of years since I worked there so I do not remember for sure. It appears that they actually have a website up and running now. You can see them here:

http://www.lmieci.com/HomeSolutions.asp

Another option is you can contact Audio Alternative in Lilburn. They're a fairly mid/high end company to do some custom work. I'm not sure if they offer programming for anything like AMX but I'm sure they could refer you to someone who can help you. The owner, Alan, is a very nice guy (as is the entire staff) so I'm confident they can be of some sort of help. You can reach them at 770-931-0606.

I hope this helps!

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------

